# Nissan Almera with GQ16DE



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Well after totalling the Sentra I am now the proud owner od a Nissan Almera fitted with a GQ16DE motor.

So here is the luck that I struxk - got my hands on a Motorsport head - full job done to it, this includes:

268 degree Motorsport cams
Shimming re-done
Heavy duty valve stem seals
Valve stems have been swirled
3 Stage cur on the valves
Vernier pulleys on the cams
Fully ported, gas flowed, polished and blueprinted
Skimmed for 10.5:1 compression ratio
Heavy duty valve springs (supposedly the head is now good for 9000RPM)

All the work was done by Nissan Motorsport South Africa (The guys that built the Paris Dakar Nissans)

Bit of a shady deal but long story short I got my hands on it for around 30 Euro's  

My question is this - what performance increase should I expect?

Next to come would be a header and stainless exhaust system as well as a piggyback performance chip


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry - Typo there - should be 300 Euro's


----------



## p10_ga16de (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess this is the replacement for the GA14DE then, we can't get that over here although maybe I just haven't seen one yet...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are some updated pics of the car...


----------

